# Request to halt wolf hunt in Idaho & Montana denied



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An effort by enviromental groups to halt wolf hunting in Idaho and Montana ha been denied by a US District Circuit judge in Missoula. The Idaho wolf hunt starts today, August 30.

4 days ago: http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/art ... 1e02c127d5

Wyoming wolf update:
Wyoming wildlife managers say wolf hunting may start in 2012; state and federal officials are close to agreeing on a Wyoming wolf management plan. The tentative plan calls for wolves to be treated as predators and could be killed on site, outside of parts of three counties that are close or adjacent to Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's good news on both fronts goob. I know Wyoming has taken a fair amount of crap for sticking to their guns, but I applaud their efforts. The anti's will continue thier assault on any and every front they can think of, that's for sure. Hopefully, science will prevail in the end. I NEED TO BUY MY WOLF TAG ASAP!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yeah I need a tag! This is great news!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I cant wait to get up there and try. I just got a check from Idaho for the refund on the tag I paid $186 for. I will use it for fuel.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I cant wait to get up there and try. I just got a check from Idaho for the refund on the tag I paid $186 for. I will use it for fuel.


That's great news reb! Was wondering if you would get the refund. You gonna wait for snow to hit the ground before you go? It should be a fun/different kinda hunt! Best of luck to you!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will probably start trying about mid October.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't seen pics yet but a friend of a family friend killed a wolf in Island Park on Friday.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know the hunter...friend of a friend...but here's the wolf he archery harvested last week. I also work with a guy who went into Fish & Game on Friday to buy his elk tag and they were checking a rifle wolf in the back of a truck. At least there are a couple less now than last week!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So far, 10 wolves have been harvested in Idaho this hunting season. You can follow harvest and regional quotas at:
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121


----------



## elkslayer (Sep 16, 2011)

I am always happy to hear when rediculous requests such as stopping the hunting of wolves is DENIED, we as hunters and lovers of the outdoors need to do what we can to be vigilant in our causes. We as hunters are large in number, but we are under constant attack from the anti groups. I am a life member with the NRA because they are working hard to keep what we now have and I hope that you as hunters are members of an organization (any orginization) that is helping us keep what we have. If you have an inclination to do so, please contact Idaho and Montana wildlife officials and their representatives and tell them thank you for not backing down they need to know that they are supported in other states and we appreciate what they do for all of us.


----------

